# Los 15.000 de Agró



## Saúl Ortega

No sé cómo empezar esto... Improvisemos:

*Felicidades Agró por los 15.000 mensajes en WR. Por favor guarda como recuerdo el mensaje número 15.000.*

*¡Que sigas cumpliendo muchos más!*


----------



## Agró

Saúl Ortega said:


> No sé cómo empezar esto... Improvisemos:
> 
> *Felicidades Agró por los 15.000 mensajes en WR. Por favor guarda como recuerdo el mensaje número 15.000.*
> 
> *¡Que sigas cumpliendo muchos más!*


Y que usted lo vea, con salud y algo pa' untar.
Espero que haya para todos.
La priva, que la traiga otro.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Dios, uno de los Budas vivientes del Sólo Español sigue distinguiendo al foro con su rigor y concisión! Y aún le sobra tiempo para sobrevolar el Café Cultural, a ver si caza una efeméride...

No sé qué traer, ¿qué necesitas? De momento, ahí van éstos, para abrir el apetito...

Per molts anys, nen


----------



## Bloodsun

Aló, aló, y congratulaciones *Agró*!!!  *15000* no es un número para desdeñar, así que no reniegues . A lo sumo dejarás sin celebrar los 16000...

Felicitaciones. Y me despido con una reverencia, en lugar del saludo habitual. 


PD. Bueno, no es por nada, pero que conste que en su _post_ número 15.000 me estaba contestando a mí.


----------



## Pinairun

No va a ser solo comer y beber: aquí mis paisanos disparando salvas en honor de Agró.
El ruido y el olor a pólvora son inevitables, pero luego viene la música y todo será alegría.

¡Felicidades, Luis!


----------



## Saúl Ortega

*Os pido un minuto de atención:

Una celebración de este tipo merece la mejor de las comilonas, así que, como ¿anfitrión elegido? , me tomé la molestia de hacer una ardua investigación sobre los gustos alimenticios de Agró. Por consiguiente, os presento los platos del día:

- Para la cena, una deliciosa mojarra.
- Después de entradas las copas, ancas de rana para contrarrestar el efecto del alcohol.

Muchas gracias por vuestra asistencia.*


----------



## chileno

Felicidades Agró, por tus 15 mil. 

Dónde haya algo que poner entre pera y bigote y pa' empinar el codo, pueden contar conmigo.


----------



## duvija

15.000! lo parió ! y que lleguen a 120!


----------



## blasita

Pero bueno ... ¡si estamos todo el día felicitándote! ...  Y lo que nos queda.

Un lujazo tenerte por los foros.

Un abrazo.


----------



## murciana

¡¡¡¡Me uno, me uno!!!! ¡Muchas felicidades! 
Gracias a foreros como tú da gusto pasearse por aquí. ¡Sigue así!
Un abrazo


----------



## Namarne

Moltes felicitats. 


Saúl Ortega said:


> *
> Una celebración de este tipo merece la mejor de las comilonas, así que, como ¿anfitrión elegido? , me tomé la molestia de hacer una ardua investigación sobre los gustos alimenticios de Agró. Por consiguiente, os presento los platos del día:
> 
> - Para la cena, una deliciosa mojarra.
> - Después de entradas las copas, ancas de rana para contrarrestar el efecto del alcohol.
> *


¡Bravo! ¡Que no falte la variedad! O quizá mejor cocinadas. 

Una abraçada molt gran. 

Jordi


----------



## Jonno

¡Agró, abusón! Deja mensajes para el resto, que te los quedas tú todos 

A lo de los pintxos, angulas y la mojarra me apunto, pero las ancas de rana no son santo de mi devoción. Mucho trabajo para tan poca carne


----------



## pubman

Congratulations from this grateful Brit also

Thanks for al you help


----------



## Colchonero

Este foro es una maldición. Te pasas el día de fiesta en fiesta. Al final terminarán expulsándome de Alcohólicos Anónimos. En fin, qué remedio: felicidades, Agró. Salud.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Muchas felicidades Agró y que pronto llegues a los 30.000.

Un abrazo


----------



## Agró

Queridos/Benvolguts/Dear all amigos, _friends_, paisanos,
Lurrezko, Bloodsun, Pinairun, Saúl Ortega_,_ chileno, duvija, blasita, murciana, Namarne, Jonno, pubman, Colchonero, PACOALADROQUE...

Tenemos _pintxos_ variados, rabo de toro de lidia, pescado, ancas de rana, angulas..., solo echo en falta lenguas de alondra, algo dulce y líquido para deglutir todo eso, pero nadie se digna a traer bebercio. A ver si os estiráis, _redéu_...

Gracias de todo corazón por vuestra compañía en el banquete, por soportarme y por enseñarme tan _pacienzudamente_ ("voto por "pacienzudo" para el Día E.; aúna "paz", "ciencia" y "mente", o eso _quiero_ creer).

Salud para todos,

Luis


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Dulce y líquido? T'agrada la ratafia?

Jesús, ir a la fiesta de un navarro y llevar el vino es como ir a Mallorca y llevar la ensaimada...


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Dulce y líquido? T'agrada la ratafia?
> 
> Jesús, ir a la fiesta de un navarro y llevar el vino es como ir a Mallorca y llevar la ensaimada...


Eso para el postre, no digo que no.
Pero, ¿qué tal si la amiguita uruguaya nos trae un crianza _Château Chicagueau_ (por probar cosas exóticas, digo)? He oído que tiene unos _formantes_ potentes y unos _tonos_ a viento que embriagan al más pintado.

¿Y si el amigo hombre-bar (pubman) saca algo de licorcillo de la trastienda? Qué sé yo, un buen malta (pero no de esos que compra la gente en La Valletta).


----------



## Bloodsun

Agró said:


> Gracias de todo corazón por vuestra compañía en el banquete, por soportarme y por enseñarme tan _pacienzudamente_ ("voto por "pacienzudo" para el Día E.; aúna "paz", "ciencia" y "mente", o eso _quiero_ creer).



También suena a concienzudo. Palabro aprobado. 

Perdón, me llegué a la fiesta sin nada bajo el brazo. Y es que desconozco los hábitos alimenticios de tu garza interior. Ahora que la garza ya ha comido toda clase de viscosidades, que empiece la verdadera fiesta. Para líquido ya llegarán los auténticos catadores del foro. Yo te ofrezco algo de mis lejanos pagos, un rico corderito.  

Con eso tenés para todos los invitados.


¡Provecho!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Cual caballo desbocado, cual leche hervida,  cual rauda saeta!

¡Qué los parió, esa garza sí que vuela alto! Si parece que fue ayer que lo saludábamos por los diez mil...

Ojo con "desbocado", que no quiere decir lo que dice que dicen que dice el mataburros.


----------



## Agró

Bloodsun said:


> También suena a concienzudo. Palabro aprobado.
> 
> Perdón, me llegué a la fiesta sin nada bajo el brazo. Y es que desconozco los hábitos alimenticios de tu garza interior. Ahora que la garza ya ha comido toda clase de viscosidades, que empiece la verdadera fiesta. Para líquido ya llegarán los auténticos catadores del foro. Yo te ofrezco algo de mis lejanos pagos, un rico corderito.
> 
> Con eso tenés para todos los invitados.
> 
> 
> ¡Provecho!


Faltaba el cordero, y ¡qué pinta tiene! Gracias.


Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¡Cual caballo desbocado, cual leche hervida,  cual rauda saeta!
> 
> ¡Qué los parió, esa garza sí que vuela alto! Si parece que fue ayer que lo saludábamos por los diez mil...
> 
> Ojo con "desbocado", que no quiere decir lo que dice que dicen que dice el mataburros.


_Menos coba y más cava._
Venga todos, repetid detrás de mí:

_Menos coba y más cava.
Menos coba y más cava.
..._


----------



## Namarne

Agró said:


> _Menos coba y más cava.
> Menos coba y más cava.
> ..._


Pues hale, a nadar, digo... a mandar.


----------



## Agró

Namarne said:


> Pues hale, a nadar, digo... a mandar.


Vols dir? Ostres!


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Vols dir? Ostres!



Aquí van. Qué caprichos, oye.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Sí, hola? ¿Está la Divina Garza, _alias_ El Buda Viviente de Sólo español de WR?
Sí, sí, que llamo de México... apresúrese, por favor, que cuesta un pastón... 
¿No?
¿Que está festejando algo?
¿Que no puede contestar ahora?
Vale... ¿le dejaría un recado, por favor?
Sí, es este:

Estimado Agró. Estop.
Muchas felicidades, estop, por tus 15 mil, estop.
Juan, México, estop.
Espera llegada, estop, tequila mexicano blanco, estop.
Abraçada, estop.

Sí, a-bra-ça-da, la ce con esa colita abajo, ya sabe.
Sí, es catalán.
Asegúrese que llegue.
Gracias.


----------



## Agró

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Sí, hola? ¿Está la Divina Garza, _alias_ El Buda Viviente de Sólo español de WR?
> Sí, sí, que llamo de México... apresúrese, por favor, que cuesta un pastón...
> ¿No?
> ¿Que está festejando algo?
> ¿Que no puede contestar ahora?
> Vale... ¿le dejaría un recado, por favor?
> Sí, es este:
> 
> Estimado Agró. Estop.
> Muchas felicidades, estop, por tus 15 mil, estop.
> Juan, México, estop.
> Espera llegada, estop, tequila mexicano blanco, estop.
> Abraçada, estop.
> 
> Sí, a-bra-ça-da, la ce con esa colita abajo, ya sabe.
> Sí, es catalán.
> Asegúrese que llegue.
> Gracias.


Aquí estoy, pa' servirle.

Una abraçada*bra* ben forta, Juanito.


----------



## mymy

Agró, quinze mil ja!!! Això si que és rapidesa!! No sols muntes en número, també en qualitat i així sí que ens fas guanyar a tots!!! 
  I què em comptes? Que t’agraden els caldos? Fes-me cas, on s’hi pose una bona sangria, la resta, arròs! 
  Bé, si a cas per a que no s’ofenga ningú, tu ves tastant la paella que nosaltres s’ocuparem de les altres coses, d’acord?


----------



## Agró

mymy said:


> Agró, quinze mil ja!!! Això si que és rapidesa!! No sols muntes en número, també en qualitat i així sí que ens fas guanyar a tots!!!
> I què em comptes? Que t’agraden els caldos? Fes-me cas, on s’hi pose una bona sangria, la resta, arròs!
> Bé, si a cas per a que no s’ofenga ningú, tu ves tastant la paella que nosaltres s’ocuparem de les altres coses, d’acord?


Amb molt de gust, senyora, pel que fa a l'arròs, però la sangria..., bé, farem una excepció. S'admet 'sangria' com a beguda.
Gràcies per venir a la festa.


----------



## Vampiro

Llego un día tarde, pero vaya un gran abrazo por esos quince mil.
Que sean muchos más, es un gusto leerte, siempre.
¡¡Salud!!
_


----------



## duvija

Puedo aportar un Tannat...acá


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> Puedo aportar un Tannat...acá


Se consiguen tan al norte esos mozos, allá en los chicagos

Hace de cuenta que hay chirimbolitos de interrogación, que en este teclado no sé ande carancho están.


----------



## Agró

Vampiro said:


> Llego un día tarde, pero vaya un gran abrazo por esos quince mil.
> Que sean muchos más, es un gusto leerte, siempre.
> ¡¡Salud!!
> _


Gracias, Eduardo, lo mismo digo.
Pásate por la fiesta, cuando oscurezca, eso sí.


duvija said:


> Puedo aportar un Tannat...acá


Buena pinta tiene eso. Brindaremos a la salud de los presentes y de los ausentes, aunque no se lo merezcan.


----------



## Yulan

Hola, Agró !

¡Yo también quiero unirme a esta celebración para felicitarte! 
¡Que gran logro, Agró!  Hasta los 30.000 entonces! 

Feliz día


----------



## oa2169

Agró: Mil felicitaciones por esos 15.000 que no cualquiera los logra.

Un abrazo fuerte.

Tengo una pregunta para ti: ¿este eres tú?


----------



## Agró

Yulan said:


> Hola, Agró !
> 
> ¡Yo también quiero unirme a esta celebración para felicitarte!
> ¡Que gran logro, Agró!  Hasta los 30.000 entonces!
> 
> Feliz día


Si accomodi, Signora Yulan. Sono lieto di vederLa da queste parti.


oa2169 said:


> Agró: Mil felicitaciones por esos 15.000 que no cualquiera los logra.
> 
> Un abrazo fuerte.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta para ti: ¿este eres tú?


Erm..., no, pura coincidencia.
Yo soy el bicho del avatar, un buitre carroñero disfrazado de garza.
Bienvenida a la fiesta, señora oa2169, pique algo, se le ve flacucha.


----------



## oa2169

Agró said:


> Bienvenida a la fiesta, señora oa2169, pique algo, se le ve flacucha.



Gracias Agró, pero no gusto de las ancas de rana.


----------



## Agró

oa2169 said:


> Gracias Agró, pero no gusto de las ancas de rana.


Pero hay mucho más, para todos los gustos (aunque siguen sin llegar los postres). ¿Qué tal esas angulas, o unos caracoles _a la llauna_?


----------



## Bloodsun

Agró said:


> Pero hay mucho más, para todos los gustos (aunque siguen sin llegar los postres).



¡Pero qué cumpleañero exigente!  Aquí va mi postre favorito, todo para vos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues va, un postre más.

http://www.google.com.mx/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4SKPT_esMX421MX421&q=crema%20catalana&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1900&bih=848


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró, ¡llego tarde! Pero, muchísimas felicidades por tus siempre acertadas aportaciones. Ya sabes que tienes en mí a una incondicional admiradora, a pesar de tus gustos futbolísticos 
Pero... ¿ranas, caracoles? Puaf... Yo paso, paso. Mil gracias.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Entonces para aldonzalorenzo, un sabroso aperitivo muy mexicano:

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.contraparteinformativa.com/archivoFotografico/2516.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.contraparteinformativa.com/noticiasXdias.php%3F_pagi_pg%3D5%26rubro%3D4%26meses%3D10%26anios%3D2007&usg=__biiQGT5Cio-mJn03DKvyiC8_EE4=&h=299&w=400&sz=42&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=aAmg_NlVOqoqCM:&tbnh=156&tbnw=208&ei=OOAATtb2G4K-sAOWnozGDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dchapulines%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4SKPT_esMX421MX421%26biw%3D1900%26bih%3D848%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=140&vpy=130&dur=1040&hovh=194&hovw=260&tx=123&ty=119&page=1&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1900&bih=848

Son saltamontes... ¿tampoco?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Entonces para aldonzalorenzo, un sabroso aperitivo muy mexicano:
> Son saltamontes... ¿tampoco?


 
¡¡Saltamontes!! ¿Tú los comes, de verdad?


----------



## Bloodsun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Entonces para aldonzalorenzo, un sabroso aperitivo muy mexicano:
> 
> http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.contraparteinformativa.com/archivoFotografico/2516.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.contraparteinformativa.com/noticiasXdias.php%3F_pagi_pg%3D5%26rubro%3D4%26meses%3D10%26anios%3D2007&usg=__biiQGT5Cio-mJn03DKvyiC8_EE4=&h=299&w=400&sz=42&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=aAmg_NlVOqoqCM:&tbnh=156&tbnw=208&ei=OOAATtb2G4K-sAOWnozGDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dchapulines%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4SKPT_esMX421MX421%26biw%3D1900%26bih%3D848%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=140&vpy=130&dur=1040&hovh=194&hovw=260&tx=123&ty=119&page=1&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1900&bih=848
> 
> Son saltamontes... ¿tampoco?



¡Vas a espantar a los invitados! 

No huyas, Aldonza, quedate un rato. Hay cordero y cheesecake, para los que no son garzas.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Que se aguanten... a mi Agró, lo que pida:

Tenemos escamoles...

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://suenamexico.com/wp-content/gallery/comida-mexicana/escamoles-comunicacionsocial-gob-mx-cc-bmv.jpg&imgrefurl=http://suenamexico.com/experiencias/escamoles-el-caviar-mexicano/&usg=__kTWkNETBEW7c9RFCZZMjOcssHsg=&h=467&w=700&sz=41&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=qJsP9ORLoOjizM:&tbnh=159&tbnw=212&ei=neEATr_DDJCisQPTp9TBDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Descamoles%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4SKPT_esMX421MX421%26biw%3D1900%26bih%3D848%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=932&vpy=474&dur=1300&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=161&ty=104&page=1&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:22,s:0&biw=1900&bih=848

Hueva de hormiga, pues.

Tenemos gusanos de maguey:

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?img...1&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0&biw=1900&bih=848

Y de plato fuerte... ojo, se comen VIVOS, los jumiles:

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?img...1&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0&biw=1900&bih=848

Provecho.


----------



## Peterdg

Llego tarde, otra vez.

Agró, mis felicidades por tus 15000 perlitas lingüísticas. Es un verdadero placer coincidir contigo.

Y para celebrarlo, una cervecita belga.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Para continuar con la gastronomía "atípica" de bichos raros, yo les traigo hormigas culonas. (son bien sabrosas flotando en una copa de vino )


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Saúl Ortega said:


> Para continuar con la gastronomía "atípica" de bichos raros, yo les traigo hormigas culonas. (son bien sabrosas flotando en una copa de vino )


 
Toooodo pasa con una buena Duvel.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo traigo una chuleta culona. Es de un insecto típico de mi zona. Suerte que no pica.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Saúl Ortega said:


> Para continuar con la gastronomía "atípica" de bichos raros, yo les traigo hormigas culonas. (son bien sabrosas flotando en una copa de vino )


Tuve el gusto de probarlas. Eso sí, las comí sin saber lo que eran. Como todos se reían mucho de mí, al final no tuvieron más remedio que contarme la verdad. Tan güenas, sí señor. Bienvenidas.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Al chuleta de Lurrezko sí me apunto, sin dudarlo .


----------



## oa2169

Aquí le mando a Agró muchos postres de un colombiano que no se si sea conocido por sus tierras.


----------



## Tomby

Crec que encara sóc a temps: moltes felicitats!


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Entonces para aldonzalorenzo, un sabroso aperitivo muy mexicano:
> 
> http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.contraparteinformativa.com/archivoFotografico/2516.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.contraparteinformativa.com/noticiasXdias.php%3F_pagi_pg%3D5%26rubro%3D4%26meses%3D10%26anios%3D2007&usg=__biiQGT5Cio-mJn03DKvyiC8_EE4=&h=299&w=400&sz=42&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=aAmg_NlVOqoqCM:&tbnh=156&tbnw=208&ei=OOAATtb2G4K-sAOWnozGDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dchapulines%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4SKPT_esMX421MX421%26biw%3D1900%26bih%3D848%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=140&vpy=130&dur=1040&hovh=194&hovw=260&tx=123&ty=119&page=1&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1900&bih=848
> 
> Son saltamontes... ¿tampoco?


 
¿Vulgares langostas? ¿Como las de _Cuando ruge la marabunta_ (The naked jungle)?

Me voy detrás de Aldonza.


----------



## Aviador

Frente a esas 15.000 intervenciones en los foros de WR, me siento como un bebé aprendiendo a caminar. Sólo pensar en la cantidad de consultantes a quienes habrás ayudado me hace inclinarme ante ti en señal de respeto.
Veo que estás organizando un festejo al que cada uno llevará algo. Bueno, eso es lo que en Chile se llama un _malón_ (término tomado del mapudungún).
Como no puedo competir con los exóticos manjares que los colegas prometen aportar, creo que puedo contribuir con una de las delicias del mar chileno: una centolla de Magallanes acompañada de un sauvignon blanc de Casablanca. Una combinación que hará por lo menos tambalear en su pedestal a los chapulines mexicanos.
Un abraç d'agraïment per les teves contribucions des d'aquest llunyà indret.

Aviador.


----------



## Angel.Aura

E io arrivo alla fine dei festeggiamenti 

  Complimenti Agró!


----------



## infinite sadness

Agrò è bravo.


----------



## kreiner

Tarde, siempre tarde. Y me duele más que sea con uno de mis héroes. Mi frase favorita en estos foros sigue siendo "I agree with Agró".
Un abrazo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pinairun said:


> ¿Vulgares langostas? ¿Como las de _Cuando ruge la marabunta_ (The naked jungle)?
> Me voy detrás de Aldonza.


Vente conmigo, hija. 
¡Cómo me gustó esa peli en su momento!



kreiner said:


> Mi frase favorita en estos foros sigue siendo "I agree with Agró".


Creo que te voy a copiar.


----------



## Agró

Gracias a todos, con retraso por problemas comPUTAcionales, ya resueltos aparentemente (toco madera).



Tombatossals said:


> Crec que encara sóc a temps: moltes felicitats!


Encara a temps, i tant! Sempre hi ha temps per la festa.
Moltes gràcies.


Aviador said:


> Frente a esas 15.000 intervenciones en los foros de WR, me siento como un bebé aprendiendo a caminar. Sólo pensar en la cantidad de consultantes a quienes habrás ayudado me hace inclinarme ante ti en señal de respeto.
> Veo que estás organizando un festejo al que cada uno llevará algo. Bueno, eso es lo que en Chile se llama un _malón_ (término tomado del mapudungún).
> Como no puedo competir con los exóticos manjares que los colegas prometen aportar, creo que puedo contribuir con una de las delicias del mar chileno: una centolla de Magallanes acompañada de un sauvignon blanc de Casablanca. Una combinación que hará por lo menos tambalear en su pedestal a los chapulines mexicanos.
> Un abraç d'agraïment per les teves contribucions des d'aquest llunyà indret.
> 
> Aviador.


Me gustan las centollas. Gracias por contribuir con artrópodos marinos, se echaban en falta; y gracias por tus palabras.


Angel.Aura said:


> E io arrivo alla fine dei festeggiamenti
> 
> Complimenti Agró!


Grazie, Laura, sono lieto di vederti nella festa enogastronomica.


infinite sadness said:


> Agrò è bravo.


Assabenedìca!


kreiner said:


> Tarde, siempre tarde. Y me duele más que sea con uno de mis héroes. Mi frase favorita en estos foros sigue siendo "I agree with Agró".
> Un abrazo.


No te pases, esagerao.
Pero gracias, de todas formas.


aldonzalorenzo said:


> Creo que te voy a copiar.


Aldoncilla, qué bien que estés de nuevo posteando.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Masood

One of the politest, most knowledgeable and helpful _foreros _on here.

Congratulations on your 15k milestone, Agró.


----------



## Agró

Masood said:


> One of the politest, most knowledgeable and helpful _foreros _on here.
> 
> Congratulations on your 15k milestone, Agró.


Thank you very much indeed, Masood. Very kind of you.


----------



## la_machy

*¡Agró!, muchas felicidades* .

Un poco tarde pero no quise dejar pasar la ocasión de celebrar esos 15 000 sabios momentos que nos has regalado. Gracias mil por la parte que me toca.

Que vengan muchos más. No cambies .

_Marie_


----------



## Agró

la_machy said:


> *¡Agró!, muchas felicidades* .
> 
> Un poco tarde pero no quise dejar pasar la ocasión de celebrar esos 15 000 sabios momentos que nos has regalado. Gracias mil por la parte que me toca.
> 
> Que vengan muchos más. No cambies .
> 
> _Marie_


Cambiar, a esta provecta edad, lo veo difícil. Como mucho, a peor.

Gracias, _Marie_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Siempre te leo con atención. Gracias.


----------



## ninux

XiaoRoel said:


> Siempre te leo con atención. Gracias.


Yo también, dulcis in fundo, te escribo mis felicidades.


----------



## Agró

*Xiao*, gracias a ti, que iluminas estos foros (no nos prives de tu trabajo tanto tiempo la próxima vez).

*Ninux*, grazie davvero. Salutami _Amor_, quanto vorrei essere lì!


----------



## S.V.

"Treinta mil volúmenes se han impreso de mi historia, y lleva camino de imprimirse treinta mil veces de millares, si el cielo no lo remedia".

¡Treinta mil cacúmenes! Felicidades, Agró.


----------



## Agró

Gracias S.V., muy amable.
Nos vemos.


----------



## duvija

Agró, todavía agregando puntos? felicitaciones, muchacho.


----------



## Agró

duvija said:


> Agró, todavía agregando puntos? felicitaciones, muchacho.


Se ha convertido en vicio, y de los más perversos.
No merezco felicitaciones (pero muchas gracias).


----------



## Peterdg

¡Muchas felicidades Agró!

Por cierto, ya estabas en el foro cuando empecé yo y eres uno de los foreros de los que he aprendido más. Y, de esos foreros preciosos que conozco desde el principio de mi presencia en el foro, creo que eres el único que sigue estando aquí. La única razón por la que no participo mucho en los hilos en los que participas tú, es que tus respuestas casi siempre resuelven el problema, y no sólo en español, sino también en inglés.

Otra vez, ¡gracias por estar aquí!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Agró

Gracias Peterdg. Eres muy amable.
Me pasa lo mismo contigo y el subjuntivo. Me digo ¿para qué me voy a meter?
Nos vemos.


----------



## SamQhest

¡Felicidades! 10 años después, pero,  ¡felicidades! Es increíble ver como personas que se registraron hace años todavía siguen respondiendo para el bien de este gran foro. Algunos, lamentablemente, no han durado hasta la actualidad.


----------



## Agró

SamQhest said:


> ¡Felicidades! 10 años después, pero,  ¡felicidades! Es increíble ver como personas que se registraron hace años todavía siguen respondiendo para el bien de este gran foro. Algunos, lamentablemente, no han durado hasta la actualidad.


Buff, tenía completamente olvidado esto de las celebraciones y es una pena que hayan decaído porque eran divertidas. En fin, ojalá revivan. 

Muchas gracias por tus palabras. Nos vemos.


----------



## SamQhest

Agró said:


> Buff, tenía completamente olvidado esto de las celebraciones y es una pena que hayan decaído porque eran divertidas. En fin, ojalá revivan.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tus palabras. Nos vemos.


Sí, ya nadie publica nada. Aquellos viejos tiempos (yo no estaba).


----------



## duvija

Bueno, me uno a la eterna celebración. Hay que festejar que no nos mató el Covid...


----------



## Agró

duvija said:


> Bueno, me uno a la eterna celebración. Hay que festejar que no nos mató el Covid...


Así es. Cuídense mucho, todos.


----------



## Penyafort

Yo pronto llevaré once años ya por estos lares -_cómo se pasa la vida..._- y no habré llegado ni a dos mil mensajes. ¡Esos más de treinta y tres mil tuyos son verdaderamente dignos de encomio! Por muchos más.


----------



## Agró

Penyafort said:


> Yo pronto llevaré once años ya por estos lares -_cómo se pasa la vida..._- y no habré llegado ni a dos mil mensajes. ¡Esos más de treinta y tres mil tuyos son verdaderamente dignos de encomio! Por muchos más.


Moltes mercès.
El número de posts no significa nada. Bueno, sí, que los moderadores han tenido mucha paciencia conmigo. Ojalá sigan así de benevolentes😇.
A reveure.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Si hay celebraciones... no me queda otra que intervenir.
Un abrazo fuerte a todos, especialmente a Agró que, si no recuerdo mal, solía ser una grulla.


----------



## Agró

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Si hay celebraciones... no me queda otra que intervenir.
> Un abrazo fuerte a todos, especialmente a Agró que, si no recuerdo mal, solía ser una grulla.


Un abrazo para ti también.
Y sigo siendo grulla, eso no va a cambiar (hasta alguna posible reencarnación en el futuro, vete tú a saber).


----------



## Artifacs

A celebrar pues. 

Un saludo, @Agró, mi «Fastest Postslinger in the West» favorito.

Y al resto de celebrantes también. Este zumo de naranja va por ustedes.


----------



## SamQhest

Artifacs said:


> Fastest Postslinger


¿Y qué es eso?


----------



## Artifacs

SamQhest said:


> ¿Y qué es eso?


Es de una broma boba de hace un tiempo, gunslinger (gun + slinger) = pistolero, en referencia a lo rápido que responde Agró a las cuestiones mientras que yo me paso mis buenos diez minutos escribiendo. El resultado suele ser mi respuesta innecesariamente extensa debajo de la suya, concisa, quirúrjica *quirúrgica*, iluminadora, que ha posteado mientras yo escribía. 

Editado: Gracias al que ya sabe por el apunte.


----------



## SamQhest

Ah, eso es muy específico...


----------

